# KK-Antrag ohne Daten und trotz Umzug?



## BassFever (21. Mai 2006)

Moin moin alle zusammen.

Ich hab ein Problem, ich soll für ein Unternehmen eine Website erstellen.
Soweit so gut.

Allerdings hat einer der Mitarbeiter in der Vergangenheit bereits die Domain und ich denke mal auch den Space bei 1und1 registriert.
Allerdings arbeitet dieser nette Herr nicht mehr da und anscheinend hat auch niemand die Unterlagen von 1und1 aufgehoben.

Da hab ich dann zuerst an einen KK-Antrag gedacht.
Aber so einfach ist das nicht, da die Firma im letzten Jahr umgezogen ist und natürlich niemand (wie sollte auch) die Daten bei der denic geändert hat.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob ein KK-Antrag trotzdem möglich ist, oder ob man doch besser eine andere Domain registrieren sollte.

Ich hoffe mal, da kann mir jemand helfen.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (22. Mai 2006)

Die neue Adresse der Firma ist meines Wissens egal. Was Du allerdings brauchst, ist die Unterschrift des alten Domaininhabers. Wenn dieser nicht mehr greifbar ist (Du sagst ja, er arbeitet nicht mehr dort) wirds schwierig. ;-)

Alles, was Du sonst noch für den KK-Antrag brauchst, erfährst Du über die WHOIS-Abfrage der Denic.


Dunsti


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Mai 2006)

An die Denic wenden  Einfach Handelsregisterauszug u.ä. senden - dann ist das i.d.R. kein Problem. Ich helfe dort auch gerne weiter ... einfach mal eine PN / Email senden.


----------



## BassFever (22. Mai 2006)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.
Ich versuche grad, die Situation mit dem 1und1 Support zu klären.

Das mit dem Handelsregisterauszug hat mir der Herr dort auch geraten, allerdings nicht direkt an die denic, sondern an 1und1, um die Daten dort auch zu ändern.

Mal sehen, wie die Geschichte weiterläuft.
Wenn aber weitere Fragen auftauchen, werde ich mich wieder hier melden


----------

